# Clean the darn floor



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

At Lowes or Home Depot you can get a 4'x8' sheet of very flexable white vinyl. You can put it down on the floor and then take it outside when you finish and hose it off. Costs about $15 a sheet.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

rainesridgefarm said:


> I feel guilty leaving it until the next extraction.


Worse yet is if the state inspector makes his visit between extractions.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

rainesridgefarm said:


> I feel guilty leaving it until the next extraction.



I wish I had your problems. I do it in the kitchen and I clean all the time. Wifey does not want a sticky floor.  Hope to add a honey house next year. I like the removable floor idea.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

All depends on the extractiong set up you use. Some are lots more messy then others. I always scrape & rinse floor after each run.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Do you use drip boards?? Hot water and a mop at the end of the day. No problems...no sticky floor.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Like Brian said it depends on the set up. I use two buckets of bleech water and comm. shopvac. Fast and easy, and with the bleech it smell clean.
Clean up is always a great end to a busy day.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

after every extraction day, floor and equipment


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

If you do it every day at the end it is pretty easy to keep clean. Soak the floor down and let it stand for 30 min. Run a scraper across the wax to losen then hose into the drains. A push squeegy is a great way to finish or use a fine bristled push broom.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ya, if you clean the floor and equipment after each extraction day, clean up becomes much easier and quicker. Plus, the place looks much better, and operates much better.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

one thing I am going to include in my newer honey house "distant future" is a good floor drain and sewer system. Anyone with some good ideas on floor drains and gutters.


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

Being in the construction business I use the red rosin paper. You can get it at any home improvement or building supply Just over lap it and tape it down. When your done,trash it,and your good to go. Take care Dave


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ian, 1.5% floor slope & 80 feet of drain.

Now all I need is some honey to extract. lol


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Kieth- I agree with your floor pitch being very important. Add a GOOD pressure hot water hose, and a squeegee. A food grade epoxy floor is nice also, non slip and won't get eaten by any honey that turns to vinegar. End of the year, it is Oakite, a floor scrubber, and an ice scrapper.

Roland


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I just purchased a HOTSEY hot water pressure washer...boy the hot eater makes it alot easier. Now if I just had the bigger cowen exractor I started to purchase....man could I use it now!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Kieth..I painted my floor with two part epoxy...but really like the looks of yours...what kinda sealer did you use?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

I gotta stop looking at this before I spend more money lmao


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

suttonbeeman said:


> what kinda sealer did you use?


SBM, I think it's call conco, I got it at White Cap, a concrete supply house, I use about 40 gallons for the floor. So far it's held up pretty well. I would really like a extracting room like Greg's got in the photo section, they did a really nice job putting that room together.


----------

